# Maiden voyage of new smoker



## mrtoasty (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got a chance to try her out.  I was so busy eating at the end that I didn't get all the finished product.  Next time.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great lookin' Q, it must have been good.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

that's a real nice smoker and some good looking que!

Got a name for her yet?
great job!


----------



## slickrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice bark on that meat. What kind of smoker is it?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks good but hey lets see the new smoker too


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks great. Love the pulled pork.


----------



## ronp (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice smoke.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 23, 2008)

Superb Mr.Toasty.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 23, 2008)

great job. Nice smoke penetration on that pulled meat Yeah show us the smoker.


----------



## ryf (Sep 23, 2008)

nice looking Q, would love to see the new smoker as well. thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 23, 2008)

ditto what they all said...nice smoke, lets see the equipment


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice Job. Good looking Q


----------



## cman95 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good job mrtoasty!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 23, 2008)

Super smoke!  Looks great!


----------



## mrtoasty (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are some equipment pictures several of you requested;



Heat baffle that evens out the heat across the unit.  Seems to work well









Notice the propane lighter for starting.  Works really well


----------



## grothe (Sep 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Looks like she's workin well for ya.....Great lookin smoke!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Points for a great first run!!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice looking smoker


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats- Q and smoker both look great!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice lookin rig and food. Congrats on the addition to your family!


----------

